# Now Foods True Calm



## daveeee (Dec 15, 2012)

Now Foods True Calm 1 cap
Niacin (as Niacinamide) 45 mg 225% Vitamin B-6 (from Pyridoxine Hydrochloride) 8 mg 400% Magnesium (from Magnesium Amino Acid Chelate) 13 mg 3% GABA (Gamma Aminobutyric Acid) 200 mg † Glycine 200 mg † Taurine 200 mg † Inositol 100 mg † Valerian (Valeriana officinalis) (Root)

I have found the above supplement to have quite an effect
on my anxiety with a 5 caps dose.

I was taking it with Rauwolfia Serpentina. 
 25 mg †


----------



## RecoveredWell (Jun 10, 2013)

I can certainly vouch for magnesium and valerian although from what I've learned it only has a good effect in people with milder forms of anxiety.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

I tried this stuff and it didn't work at all. Even when I took 6 of them at once.


----------

